# OPC Paper on Justification Controversy



## wsw201 (Mar 14, 2006)

Talked to our Home Missions guy here in the SW Presbyterian. He was up in Philadelphia for a meeting and met with Richard Gaffin. The paper on the Justification controversy is suppose to be ready for the up coming GA this summer and will be in excess of 90 pages!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2006)

Wayne, 
Any "leaks" of the contents or upshot of those 90 pages! ie how would it compare to the Missiouri or Mississippi presbytery papers?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Wayne,
> Any "leaks" of the contents or upshot of those 90 pages! ie how would it compare to the Missiouri or Mississippi presbytery papers?



I haven't heard anything else, but at 90+ pages it sounds like they are writing a book not just a report.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't recall if I knew this or not but have forgotten if I did. Who else is on the committee?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 14, 2006)

The only two I can remember are Gaffin and David VanDrunen of WSC. Someone else may remember who else is on the committee.


----------



## Casey (Mar 14, 2006)

My professor, Rev Alan Strange, is on the committee, too, I believe (if it's the same one dealing with FV). He gave us a few pages from the material they're preparing for educational purposes, but we aren't allowed to copy it for anyone. It should be out soon, and he expressed that they're hoping to have it put out in a published form as well.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 14, 2006)

Eagerly waiting...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5006&page=#pid60776

Here's the initial overture which formed the comittee. It names the members.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Patrick; I'd forgotten about that thread.


----------

